# dana 44 vs. dana 60



## chip hayden (Nov 14, 2000)

Putting four wheel drive in my old 72 winnebago. have a torqueflite 727 with a np 203 transfer case ready to go. can I beef up a dana 44 enough to handle the weight or should I forget it and go for a dana60? thanks, chip.


----------



## CCSwanson (Sep 1, 2000)

If you alrady have the Dana 60 use it if not the Dana 44 should be able to handle the weight.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Winnebego's are heavy,take it to a scale,weigh the front end,if its well below the 4000 mark with you in it,go with the 44,if its close or near it without driver/passengers or you are using big tires,get the 60,it is much beefier.


----------



## chip hayden (Nov 14, 2000)

*more 44 vs.60*

on the same subject,does anyone know if dana/spicer uses the two digit code[i.e. 44,60,70,80.]to denote the weight capacity of their axles in hundreds of pounds like 4400,6000,7000,8000lbs? thanks again,chip.


----------

